# Old UPC box



## Bonaparte (18 May 2013)

I have upgraded to Horizon (great product and free box!!). UPC haven't looked for the old box back and I have connected it to the TV in bedroom to watch recorded content. I have a free to air satellite connection in the bedroom and am wondering is it possible to use the old UPC box as a decoder which would give me extra recording facilities. Anyone got ideas??


----------



## joeysully (21 May 2013)

UPC use cable and you are trying to connect a satellite which I dont think it going to work.


----------



## Bonaparte (27 May 2013)

Hi Joey, The output from the Satellite is co-ax which is the same as UPC. I think the function of decoding is going to be similar so there should be a way to restart the UPC box as generic rather than as UPS.


----------



## cmalone (27 May 2013)

*UPC channels*

Neighbour moved from UPC but has analogue channels x 15 stations (except RTE1) on tv

has RTE2, tv3, 3e, BBC x 2, UTV, sky 1, Sky News, etc 

But she misses RTE1...

any comments why?>


----------



## Leo (27 May 2013)

Bonaparte said:


> Hi Joey, The output from the Satellite is co-ax which is the same as UPC. I think the function of decoding is going to be similar so there should be a way to restart the UPC box as generic rather than as UPS.



Not so. Lots of equipment use coax cable, the signals carried come in a huge variety. Carrier frequencies, encoding, compression, all likely to be different. Also, satellite boxes send power/control to the LNB on the dish that tune it to pick up individual transmission streams, cable carries all channels in one encoded stream.


----------



## huskerdu (27 May 2013)

Leo is right. Satellite and Cable are coded and decoded completely differently. 

The vast majority of  STBs are designed to decode either cable or satellite not both.  The standard Thomson or Pace boxes used by UPC are fairly cheap Cable only boxes.


----------



## Frank (11 Jun 2013)

What do you think of the horizon box?

Any real difference?


----------



## Bonaparte (9 Jan 2014)

Sorry Frank, Only seeing this now. I find the Horizon box to be excellent. There have been many comments on many sites expressing negative feedback, however, I have nothing but positives to say about it. The facility to record 4 different programmes at the same time is really good. Also there are little things, for example, if you are watching something and then hit Record it will record from the start (if you've watched from the start. Overall very happy!


----------



## STEINER (9 Jan 2014)

I have an old UPC box.  I am just going to bin it as I can't see any use for it.  All my rooms  have pre-installed tv sockets and a simple cable connection to a tv set gets the basic UPC package without subscribing to multi-room viewing.


----------

